# Second child with donor eggs?



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello, I just wanted to hear from anyone who has had a second child using donor eggs. Our son was born in June last year and was conceived using DE. We feel incredibly lucky to have him and would very much love to give him a sibling. We would have ideally liked to use the same donor again but this isn't possible so we're going to try again with a different donor. I'd love to hear from anyone who is or has been in a similar situation. Thank you x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I have two beautiful children with the help of an egg donor. I had an unsuccessful fet last year and have transfer this morning of two embryos from another donor at a different clinic.

my view is my first two are my children. While in an ideal word my fet would've worked and I would've had full genetic children to them, if I am lucky enough to be successful I will have another child/ren who are just as much mine as my twins are. Just as icannot imagine loving a child any more if it were oe, so I think that as soon as those embryos were created they are my maybe babies. And as soon as they get transferred I will be pupo with my child. 

Yes, I was slightly concerned that the donor was a good match. But I have worked through that and, just as my two are their own people, so any more chidren will be their own people too. All I ask is they are healthy and happy. 

For me it is more important to have another child rather than the genetics. I supposedly have some low grade embryos from my original donor but as my hcg was less than 2 so nothing even started implanting with good grade embryos ( and I have serious doubts tbh as to whether anything viable was actually transferred or if they couldn't find my embryos ) I feel the emotional, financial and physical cost of another fet there isn't worth it. That is if I could even organise it. The clinic is in cyprus and stopped returning my emails etc

Good luck with the future. 

X x


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Mierran, thank you so much for your reply. It's the same for us and we very much want to have another child. Both my husband and I have siblings and love having the support of extended family so we'd like our son to have the same. I think we were just disappointed that we couldn't use the same donor again as we had been fairly certain it would happen. But in my heart I know you're right and that we will love any child we have just as much as we love our son. I've loved him from the first time I saw that heartbeat flickering away on the scan. Every day I have with him is precious and amazing. In the end genetics don't matter, he is and always will be his own person and I wouldn't want it any other way.
I guess I just wanted to hear from someone else who has been in a similar situation, so thank you again for taking the time to reply. I'm so sorry that your FET didn't work out, but I wish you the very best with this transfer and hope you are blessed with another healthy baby/babies.
xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Thankyou. I hope my little icebabies are getting snuggled in now. I am happy that I have 4 embryos still in the freezer as plan b from this cycle.

If anything things are harder. Before the twins, I would've done anything to have children. Now I have to weigh up my wishes and desire against the impact of my actions on the children I do have. 

Lets just hope that we can both complete our families,  and give our children the siblings they want - and we want them to have.

x x


----------

